# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #18245 Αναζήτηση ΒΒ Πετρούπολη

## akakios

Ετοιμος κόμβος #18245 στην πετρούπολη αναζητεί ελευθερα if για παντρεμα.

Υπάρχει pc με μικροτικ που μπορει να δεχτει 16 καρτουλες. 
Υπάρχει και ενα RB411 με ομνι και με μια cm9 ακομα.

Υπαρχουν ηδη 6*cm9 και 6*gibertini 80αρια με feeder.
Δεν πηρα αλλα υλικα μήπως παω σε Ν. 

Φωτογραφιες συντομα.

Υ.Γ. Πληροφοριες για το ξεκινημα μου εδω.

----------


## christopher

Δημήτρη δεν σε έχω ξεχάσει. Μου έτυχαν αναποδιές με τα μηχανήματα. Θα δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε αύριο στο meeting.

----------


## akakios

ΜΗΝ ΛΕΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ!!!!!!! Μας παρακολουθουν... 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  Πλακα κανω.... Θα χαρω παρα πολυ να γνωριστουμε αυριο.

----------


## akakios

Απο 16/03/2012 :

1) Λειτουργει hotspot στον κομβο μου ''awmn_18245_hotspot''
2) Επίσης εγινε λινκ με Akis (#1702) 

Υπαρχουν 6 διαθεσιμα if ακομα.  ::

----------


## akakios

Ενημερωτικά ο κομβος απο το Σαββατοκυριακο θα αναβαθμιστει σε Μικροτικ 5.14 .

Επίσης παρελήφθησαν 4 νεες καρτουλες a/b/g/n DNMA-92. 


1 001.jpg

Υπάρχουν 5 έτοιμα if ελευθερα (τα 3 μαλλον εχουν καπαρωθει).

Απο βδομαδα θα ειναι ετοιμα αλλα 4 με τις νεες καρτουλες.

edit: Ο κομβος θα ειναι down 3 με 5 λεπτα. Πιστευω θα περασει απαρατηρητος.

----------


## vgolden

Ρίξε ενα "bb search" προς τα εδώ και την άλλη εβδομάδα θα παίζουμε.
Υπάρχει ενα ελεύθερο if στο #7270 έτοιμο και 3 if στο #17851 όπου την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι ok.

----------


## akakios

> Ρίξε ενα "bb search" προς τα εδώ και την άλλη εβδομάδα θα παίζουμε.
> Υπάρχει ενα ελεύθερο if στο #7270 έτοιμο και 3 if στο #17851 όπου την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι ok.


Σαββατο-κυριακο θα ειναι ολα ετοιμα. 

1) luminus
2) noolis2
3) fencer2
edit: 4) vgolden


Υ.Γ Κανείς για κοντινο λινκ  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## geioa

*vgolden* υπαρχει περιπτωση να βλεπεις τον ασύνδετο (ακομα) κομβο elmettaom2 (#18514) ?
αυριο θα κοιταξω να ανεβασω καμια φωτο.

----------


## akakios

Έγινε η αναβάθμιση και ο κόμβος πλέον τρέχει μικροτικ ν5.14 μαζί με τις νέες καρτούλες Ν.

----------


## gkapog

Εχω ελεύθερο λινκ στον 13449 και στον 1713...

----------


## akakios

Το κοιταζω μολις παω σπιτι και γυρναω πιατα το γρηγοροτερο. 
Οποιο βγει απο τα δυο (ή και τα δυο  ::  ).

----------

